# Help me to make kennel name



## Bernov (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, anybody here from czech? I would make kennel name from czech language, because my dog's bloodline is from czech
I've been trying to find but hard to get the right one, Any recommend? Hv good meaning and cool word 
Thank you sooo much


----------



## Bernov (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone can help me? ?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

You probably meant to say is anyone from the Czech Republic? My father's side of the family is Czech, I could give you some of their surnames or you can type in google search, "translate ........ from English to Czech"


----------



## Bernov (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry my english isn't good..? 
I've tried to use a translator, but still not getting the right words..
Can you help me?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Pivo means beer. And that is the extent of my Czech language knowledge.


----------

